# So much WORRY please help



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello,I am new and I just logged on to this website today, read through a lot of the postings and decided I really could use the encouragement from others who suffer with IBS. A small background I am 25, I am married with a 19 month old daughter. No problems until about a year ago. I had terrible stomach pains with some constipation that seemed to be stress related. They came and went away twice. The second time my gyno sent me for an ultrasound, that was this last March. Nothing abnormal. I have even had a pap and nothing was abnormal. I have been severly constipated went to a gastro doc and he put me on medication. The last week I have gone a little more regularly. I still have some pain in my lower abdomen that seems to sometimes travel. I have been SO worried that the docs have missed something and that i have another problem. NEED SOME HELP AND ADVICE PLEASE!!


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi silverngold - What medication did your GI put you on? I am IBS D but I was constipated during both of my pregnancies. Did you ask you regular doctor about treating your anxiety? I cant take antidepressants they make me to tired but I take a mild sedative named Buspar that really takes away the worry and doesn't leave me tired. Also my IBS is much better on it to.There is a search feature at the top of the main page you can type in key words like constipation. It will pull posts on subjects your interested in. Anyhow welcome to the group and hang in there you not alone.----------My story


----------



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi Greeen,Thanks for the encouragement. I still guess I have times that I feel that I am not convinced there is something else wrong with me and that I am just missing it. I am on Librax. I have not been C for about a week now, and I only had D a few times. But I still am having pain, and I don't know if that is consistent with IBS. It's so frustrating!!! And scary!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain IS A MAJOR FEATURE in the symptomology of IBS.Usually it is the symptom that is the most problematic for patients. A lot of people could deal with the funky stool consistancy/frequency issues if it weren't for the pain and urgency problems.IBSers generally feel pain in the colon/rectum at much lower levels of sensation that normal people (and often other GI diseases the pain threshold actually is HIGHER than normal people, that is stuff that SHOULD cause pain does not).The big questions areIs your blood work normal? Elevated Sedimentation Rate is the usual clue there that it is something else.Does the pain tend to ease up when you sleep? Colon is less active at night, usually that means in IBS the pain goes away. Most typically IBS pain tracks with colon activity level (but is not 100% in all people all the time).Now with constipation issues sometimes the pelvic floor needs to be tested, that usually isn't just pain, but more a sense of you strain and strain and strain and can't go (which I dunno if happens to you) If the pelvic floor doesn't relax when you decide to go that can make things quite constipated (Kinda like trying to get toothpaste out of the tube without removing the cap first)K.


----------



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

I really appreciate all the info. I feel like when I have gone to the GI that he doesn't spend enough time with me. I did have blood work done, (at the ER none the less one night about two months ago when I seriously thought something was wrong with me). I am not sure exactly what they tested for, but never heard back that anything was wrong. The pain does tend to be less when I sleep. I don't have anything (or anyone)to compare it to, but it never has interupted sleep for me. I guess my question is, if for the last week I have been having BM, and I still feel the pain off and on,is that normal? Should the pain have gone away, or does it remain sometimes even if I am a "little" more regular? Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain that eases up when the rectum is empty is common in IBS, but is NOT a requirement.Some people have pain most of the time, some people only have pain right before a bowel movement. A lot depends on which sensations you are over-sensing.It is also common to get pain after meals whether or not there is a BM involved and in the morning (those times when the colon is active).Usually the pain that goes away after a BM is only from hypersensitive rectal issues, but pain in the rest of the colon is not dependant on whether the rectum is full or not (espeically like the pain where the colon bends to go down on the upper left side...that can be independant of pain from a full rectum).When my pain was bad ANY physcial activity also set it off big time. Any bouncing of the abdomen and it was excrutiating stop dead in tracks double over in pain type of pain.K.


----------



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

My pain today has been pretty constant. And for some weird reason the last few days I have felt a little sick to my stomach. I wouldn't say my pain is stop dead in the tracks doubled over, but there just doesn't seem to be a major link between my BM and more or less pain. I will say it seems to be mostly on my left side. It's like my abdomen is sore or something. It's tender to the touch when it is hurting. But it also goes down really low, low enough that I thought for sure it had to be related to my female reproductive tract. Sometimes I even get a "burning" sensation. My GI seemed to act like this was a common occurance in IBS. So are you saying that even though I have had a regular BM for the last week, that I could still have pain? Thanks for the advice!!!sng


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

My main problem is pain also. Sometime a bm will set the pain off for the day. Silver, I also get pain low that seems like it's a female thing. I went to my gyno, had an ultrasound, they found I have ovarian cysts and my right ovary is in the cul-de-sac(gyn thinks it's from cyst or scar tissue). Gyn said to go to GI and see if he thinks my gi problems are from my ovary situation. So I went to GI and he doesn't think my gi issues are from the ovary situation but are coming from things going on within the colon. He gave me Robinul Forte and the low region(pelvic) pains have decreased. I get burning ripping type pains in the pelvic region and upper right quadrant pain.


----------



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

jill,I am headed back to the GI today, thanks so much for your info. I am going to talk to him about that today. I had an ultrasound done last March, and I think they would have told me if they would have seen cysts, right?? What is Rubinol Forte? I guess I thought that pain only came when you were C or you had terrible D. I guess it can happen at any time.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Rubinol Forte is used as an anti-spas, but it causes C, which is a problem for me. I don't tend to have D, when I have normal bms I have pain, so GI wants to slow my colon down, now though I don't go for days and when I do it's like pebbles. I see my GI on Dec.28 and we'll decide whether or not to do colonoscopy, he wants to check out the internal colon before doing a diagnostic laprascopy. What really is tough for me now is all the Holiday preperations and hurting, today or even most days I just want to lay in fetal position and do relaxing breathing excercises, alas, there's things to do. Silver, how did the GI visit go?


----------



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't like my GI. He doesn't spend enough time with me and always acts like he is in a hurry. I wanted some information on what else it could be if it is not IBS, he wouldn't say. My pain is not constant, but when I do have it, it sometimes feels like it HAS to be a female thing. Didn't you say it feels like that with you?? Can IBS cause pain that feels like it burns down in your lower abdomen?? What does your pain feel like and does it come and go? Mine has been the same pain, no better no worse for almost three months. I keep thinking if it were something really bad, the pain would have intensified. I just want it to go away!!!!


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes right now I do have more pelvic type pain than the upper right quad pain, and it does feel like a female pain. I've only had one visit with my Gi and he too seems in a hurry. My GI thinks the pain is from colon but, it feels like a female pain. My intensity hasn't increased, although sometimes it gets pretty bad. I take Loracet when it gets bad. I'm not worried about cancer or anything(I've heard cancer doesn't cause pain). Needless to say, I wish I'd get a definative answer, and that what ever it is, it can be fixed. One night I dreamt I was in labor and woke up to the pelvic pain.


----------



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

I understand. I keep thinking could this be HPV or PID? But I have been with my husband (and he is the most amazing wonderful, person in the world, so it has been a monogomous relationship that whole time)I called my old gyno and told him the situation and he said that he had checked me with all the tests before my daughter was born and that nothing had come back abnormal, including my ultrasound. I still keep thinking I have some infection. It's good to finally hear that someone else has some of the same symptoms as me. I feel so alone in this sometimes!!!!


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

The first time I saw my gyn for this pain, she put me on a course of antibiotics just in case it was an infection, it wasn't. HPV wouldn't cause pelvic pain, it would give you an abnormal pap test. We're not alone, it's amazing how many people suffer, sometimes I say "I hate my guts" LOL. I see my GI on the 28 of Dec., I'll let you know what happens. My gyn wanted to see me again in Jan, she started me on birthcontrol pills, to try to stop the cysts, I only took them 1 month, then stopped after GI said he thought my pain was coming from colon, maybe that was a mistake, but I hate taking the pill!


----------



## TatumBrynn (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey,I am still worried about PID. But I have an appt. with my old GYNO is St. Louis, he is great. That appt. is on Monday, so hopefully he will have an answer for me. I took BC Pills after my daughter was born and they messed me up, so I stopped taking them!! I hated them too. Plus, we want to have another baby sometime soon. Good luck with the GI, I still feel like this pain is so constant and burns so much, it can't be related to IBS. Could I have a yeast infection that is out of control? Have you ever had that?


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

The only time I had a yeast infection was 13 yrs ago, that was from really strong antibiotics I was on. I feel like that at times too, that this can't be IBS, but since I started the Robinul Forte(an anti-spas) it's not as bad. I still wonder about the ovary in the cul-de-sac. I'm done having babies, I only had one and he's 19, I had wanted more, but it didn't work out that way. I've wondered too about PID, good luck at gyno.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi, I am 28 and have had IBS-C for 1 year now. I think I can give you some comforting input. With IBS your pain can come and go anytime. Now that I am on Zelnorm I don't have the pains anymore, but when I did my pain always went away right after I had a bowel movement. In the beginning, I wondered many times whether my pains were female related. I actually discovered my IBS because I went into my GYN for severe pain on my lower right side. He went in through my belly button and looked around. He found scar tissue on my intestines. Therefore, he sent me to a GI specialist. The performed a colonoscopy. He didn't find anything so he diagnosed me with IBS. I was frustrated by that, but through my own research I ended up agreeing with him. Your colon and intestines are right there with your female organs so it doesn't surprise me (through my own experience also) that you would think it was a female issue. From what you say, it sounds like IBS. Did you have your first child naturally or was it a C-section? Unfortunately, I am the queen of yeast infections. I have never had a yeast infection that hurt my stomach. It is extremely itchy, red, and painful in the vaginal area. I really don't think it is a yeast infection. But, I'm not a doctor. I hope maybe I have eased your mind a little. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, here it is.. I had a laprascopy yesterday by my gyn. My left tube and ovary were removed because of the severe damage(it was blue-black on pics) I also had alot of adhesions and colon was involved, they were cleaned up. The adhesions and ovarian damage were from what my gyn believes an ifection I had in my tube that I didn't know about. The term is salpingitis, it's kinda like PID, I could've gotten this infection 15 yrs ago. This salpingitis also causes in some people Fitz-Hugh-Curtis syndrome which is upper right quad pain(which I had too along with lower pain) So, I finally have THE answer. I'm sore from the surgey, but gyn says I will feel much better than I was


----------

